# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Ön TÖrkler Ve şamanlik

## anau

*üN TüRKLER VE şAMANLIK*
*ün-Türkler yaklaşık 30-35 bin yıl önce Asya?dan yola çıkıp Karadeniz?in kuzeyinden Avrupa?ya ulaşmışlardır. Bu göçün izlerine Fransa?nın Aurignac kasabasındaki mağaralarda rastlandığından Aurignacian kültürü adı verilmiştir. Diğer bir göç dalgası ise Anadolu?dan yaklaşık 25,000 yıl önce gerçekleşmiştir. Bu ikinci göçle gelen kültüre de Gravettian kültürü denmektedir. Avrupa?ya doğru yapılmış göçler bu iki göç dalgası ile kısıtlanamaz. Ardından birçok gurup Asya?dan Avrupa?ya doğru göç etmişlerdir.
Göçler sadece batıya değil Asya?nın hem güneyine hem de kuzey doğusuna doğru da oluştukları bilinmektedir. Türklerin kuzey doğu Asya bölgesinde, Bering boğazı üzerinden Alaska?ya geçtikleri biliniyor. Yapılan tespitlere göre kuzey batı Amerika?nın Alaska bölgesine ipek getirip kürk götüren ve* *?kuzey doğu ipek yolunu?** oluşturmuş olan kavim adı Yueh-che (Yüce) Türk boyudur. Bu insanların kuzey üin?den aldıkları ipekleri kürkle değiş tokuş ettiklerisaptanmıştır. ?Yüce? adlı kavim aslen Saka Türkü olduğundan söz edilmektedir.
Saka adı ise AS-OK => SA-KA şekline dönüşmüştür. S ve K sessiz harfleri ile (damgaları ile) belirtilen bu insan gurupları aslen AS ve OK boyları iken sonraları bir arada SAKA adı olarak birleştirilmişlerdir. Ayrıca, Alaska adı ALA-AS-OKA kök sözcüklerinden oluştuğu ve* *?yüksek As ile Ok halkına ait?** anlamını içerdiği görüşündeyim.*
** *Shaman**** ün-Türk dininin şaman dini olduğundan söz ettim. Gittikleri her bölgede bu şaman inancını yaymışlar ve değişik şekillerde uygulamışlardır. şamanlar madden uçamasalar bile manevi uçuşu pekala yasayabiliyorlardı.* 
***Asya Kam Kıyafeti** Resimde Tuva kam kıyafeti görülüyor* *(Kaynak: Schamanismus in Tuva, J. Van Alphen, Museum fur Volkerkunde Wien, 1998, Viyana ? Avusturya)*

**
*Asyadan Kuş Kadın Heykelleri*
* Benzeri kuş simgelerine orta Asya?da, Altin Tepe bölgesinde yaklaşık 4500 yıl eskiliği olan kilden kuş-kadın heykelcikleri (resimdekiler) bulunmuştur* *(Kaynak: Central Asia Palaeolithic Beginnings to the Iron Age, Philip L. Kohl, 1984, ISBN: 2-86538-071-8)** Bu kuş başlı kadın bedenli heykelcikler bir yandan kamları hatırlatırken öte yandan kutsal güneşin simgesi olarak /güneş tanrıça/ inancının bir dönemlerde yaygın olduğunu akla getirmektedirler. 
Kamların toplum içinde saygınlıkları göz önüne alındığında bir kuş gibi kollarını iki yana açmış, uçan insanı simgeleyen, T harfine benzer simgelerin pek çok kültürde beliren eski bir damga olduğu görülmektedir. Bu damganın Tengri damgasındaki orta kısmından türemiş olduğunu söyledim.
Milattan en az 1500 - 2000 yıl önce şimdiki güney Mısırda Kuş krallığı bulunmakta idi. Nil nehrinin güney bölgelerinde, bugünkü Sudan ülkesinin hudutları içinde, Cebel Barkal baş şehir olmak üzere birçok yerleşim birimleri oluşturmuşlardı. 1916 yılında Harward?li kazı bilimci George A. Reisner, Cebel Barkal?a gelişinden önce Kuş krallığı hakkında pek az şey biliniyordu. O bölgede sekiz yıl boyunca yaptığı kazılarda beş Kuş kralının mezarı ile birlikte ileri bir Kuş medeniyetinin kalıntılarını ortaya çıkardı* *(Kaynak: Kingdom of Kush, T. Kendall, National Geographic, Kasim 1990)**
Birleşik Mısır-Kuş krallığının en önemli krallarından birinin mezarına girdiklerinde Reisner ve yardımcıları şaşılacak bir at mezarlığı ile karşılaştılar. Deniz kabukları, bronz süsler ve cam incilerle donanmış ayakta durur vaziyette gömülmüş, tam yirmi dört (24) adet at iskeleti ile karşılaştılar. Atlarla birlikte gömülme geleneğini Kuş kralları orta Asya?dan getirmişlerdi.
O devirlerde ne Mezopotamya?da ne de Afrika?da at bulunuyordu ve gelebilecekleri tek bölge Asya idi. Atların Asya kökenli hayvanlar oldukları bilinmektedir. şu halde bir at kültürüne sahip olan ve adı da Türkçe Kuş olan bu halk Asya kökenli olmalı idi. Bilinen şu ki Kuş ulusu tarafından yetiştirilen atlar büyük ilgi görmekteydiler. Hatta uzaktaki Asurlular bile Kuş atlarının peşinde idiler. Bugün için Arap atı denilen tür Asya kökenli atlardır.
Kuş kralları Mısırı ele geçirip ortak Kuş-Mısır krallığını kurduklarında kendi dillerini terk ettikleri ve o bölgede konuşulan dil ve yazıyı benimsedikleri bilinmektedir. Mısırda 25?inci sülale olarak bilinen Kuş kralları ün-Türk kökenli bir dile ve dine sahiptiler. Sanıldığı gibi Afrika kökenli değildirler.
ün-Türkler için at kutsal bir hayvandı. At sayesinde uzak mesafelere gidebiliyorlar, savaşabiliyorlardı. Yöneticiler ile atları o derece bütünleşmişlerdi ki mezarlarına atları ile birlikte gömülüyorlardı. At sayesinde göğe de uçacakları ve Gök Tengriye ulaşacakları inancı hakimdi. İşte bu inancı diğer kültürlere de aktarmışlardır. Kuş ile atın birleşimi olan kanatlı at heykellerini pek çok kültürde rastlıyoruz. Kadim Yunan mitolojisinde Pegasus adlı kanatlı at, Etrüsk tapınaklarında görülen kanatlı atlar ve üin mezarlarına giden yollar üzerine yerleştirilmiş olan kanatlı at heykelleri hep ün-Türk kültüründen etkilenmiş olan simgelerdir.*

*Doç. Dr. Haluk BERKMEN*

----------

